# Consulta USB-Serial Prolific pl2303 y PIC



## thenot (May 28, 2010)

Hola a todos los amigos del foro 

Queria hacerles una consultas respecto al USB-serial de prolific, me acabo de comprar un cable usb a serial y viendo en la informacion de hardaware veo que tiene este integrado (pl2303 de prolific) y viendo en su datasheet ( acá), veo que sus entradas y salidas son a voltajes TTL, ahora mi pregunta es necesario usar el max232 para conectar el usb-serial al pic o puedo conectarlo directamente(con alguna resistencia en serie)?, 

Tengo el max, pero estoy viendo la posibilidad de no colocárselo ya que me ahorraría espacio en la plaquita y podría incluirle otras cosas, ademas que se que siempre usare este cable conversor.

Así que es esa mi consulta, ademas leí por ahí, que los voltajes que entrega un puerto serie ahora, son tan buenos, que ya no es necesario usar los max, y solo con una resistencia de 22k para el TX del serie al RX del pic es necesario( si mal no recuerdo, lo que no recuerdo es donde lo leí y ademas hasta habían unos ejemplos donde se veía que ello funcionaba)

Esas mis consultas.. que me dicen? le coloco el max232 o no es necesario con un cable de estos??

Saludos amigos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2010)

La RS-232 es UNA NORMA INTERNACIONAL, así que los niveles de tensión está regidos por ella: un 1 son de -3V a -25V y un 0 son de +3V a +25V. Si el cable que has comprado es compatible con la RS-232, entonces debe largar esas tensiones, si nó....no es compatible, pero lo mas probable es que el cable tenga algo tipo MAX232 adentro para equiparar las tensiones a la norma.


----------



## DOA (May 28, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/rs232-usb-problemas-pl2303-prolific-35230/


----------



## thenot (May 28, 2010)

Gracias DOA, leí ese post, pero no se dice si se hace bien al conectarlo solo sin MAX232, si esto puede provocar la muerte del chip o algún inconveniente, probar no me costaría nada, pero quiero saber de alguien que sepa, si al usarlo así, pasara algo o si esta bien conectarlo así dado ya que los niveles se adaptan al 100% a los niveles del Micro, yo leo bastante pero de estudios de electrónica no tengo nada y cuando las cosas funcionan no siempre es por que están bien y funcionaran bien así todo el tiempo, por ello mejor pregunto.


----------



## DOA (May 28, 2010)

Yo tengo un cable de celular que utiliza el pl 2303 y le conecte directamente al pic (16f877a) y funcionó, uní las tierras y los pines txd y rxd del pl2303 con rx y tx del pic


----------



## Astharoth (May 29, 2010)

Porque no usas el circuito de Pablin, es muy bueno y funciona a la primera
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/ttl232/index.htm


----------



## thenot (May 29, 2010)

lo haz probado? no me tincan mucho lo circuitos de pablin.. pero me vendría muy bien este circuito ya que achicaría el circuito y podría agregar otras cosas a la placa que estoy haciendo .. si alguien mas a usado un cable usb-serial solo sin usar un max232 que postee tambien y si ver que hacer mejor..


----------



## risanti (May 29, 2010)

Hola.. yo tengo un conversor USB Serial PL2303  y lo he usado con y sin un max232, basicamente conectado a un pic a traves de una resistencia entre Tx y el pin del Pic o Rx y el pin del Pic. un detalle es que hay que transmitir los datos en modo invertido, ya que cuando envíes un estado logico 1 a traves del pic enviaras 5V eso el conversor rs232 (pl2303) lo tomara como un estado logico 0, de igual manera si envías un estado logico 0 a traves del pic, este enviara una tension cercana a 0v el cual el conversor rs232(pl2303) lo interpretara como un estado logico 1.  ( recuerda en rs232 estado 1 es un tension -3 a -15V y un 0 es de 3 a 15V). Hay algunos compiladores que traen esta opccion para trabajar en modo invertido.

Pero según mi esperiencia si quieres transmitir a mayor  velocidad y quiza mas confiable utiliza un max232 ya que con este metodo en ciertos momentos se leen o transmiten datos erróneos. pero todo depende para que aplicación lo quieras. 
Saludos RiSanti


----------



## thenot (May 29, 2010)

aaa muchas gracias compatriota.. mejor lo dejo y como lo tengo y para agregar otras cosas mejor voy a acerlo mediante modulos..

Gracias compatriota risanti! =D


----------



## DanielNR (Mar 18, 2014)

Hola a todo el mundo. Tengo problemas para que mi pc reconozca mi conversor Usb-serial PL-2303HX. También me compré un funduino pro mini, que es una copia del arduino pro mini. Conecté el conversor al funduino correctamente y lo puse al pc. Pero tampoco me reconoce el dispositivo. Incluso dando al reset este que lleva el pequeño funduino, sigue sin reconocerlo. ¿Alguien sabe si requiere un software en concreto?
Como siempre, gracias y un saludo para todo@s


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 18, 2014)

> Tengo problemas para que mi pc reconozca mi conversor Usb-serial PL-2303HX.


prueba instalando los drivers del 2303, en cuanto al fundino, realmente no sabria decirte
para que piensas usarlo?
http://www.prolific.com.tw/US/ShowProduct.aspx?p_id=225&pcid=41


----------



## DanielNR (Mar 18, 2014)

El funduino es para un temporizador con pantalla lcd para una insoladora grande. Gracias por el aporte.
Probaré a ver si ne lo reconoce esta vez. De todas maneras mi conversor  es HX, creo que no es compatible, pero lo intentaré.


----------



## DanielNR (Mar 29, 2014)

Ya conseguí que el pc me lo reconozca. Pero ahora no sé cómo se copian las instrucciones al adaptador PL 2303. 
¿Alguien sabría ayudarme?
Saludos!


----------

